# Trying to Let Go



## OrangeCrayon (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey all! 

So I’ve been separated from my husband for over a year now. I’ve posted my story on here. We split because my husband had an EA in 2015 and a PA in 2017. He hasn’t made the move to file for divorce and I don’t have the money yet (I’m halfway there). 

Two months ago, I felt like I was finally in a good place. I started to put the past and all the hurt behind me. Well, last month his best friend’s ex-wife called me to tell me that his EA was actually a PA and that there have been several other women. She said her ex told her everything, but she didn’t tell me at the time for whatever reason. She began to go into detail, but I stopped her. I didn’t want to hear the gory details. I didn’t want to hear any of it. 

Since she called, I feel like all the old wounds are open and I’m back to square one. I can’t make eye contact with him. I can’t even be in the same room with him. The anger is back in full force. 

At what point does the pain stop? Please tell me it gets easier.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry confused here who had the ea and the pa you, your husband or both of you? And if so who cheated first?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

OrangeCrayon said:


> Hey all!
> 
> So I’ve been separated from my husband for over a year now. I’ve posted my story on here. We split because had an EA in 2015 and a PA in 2017. He hasn’t made the move to file for divorce and I don’t have the money yet (I’m halfway there).
> 
> ...


*If you haven't yet retained legal counsel, several family counselors would be more than happy to represent you with your limited financial resources!

Get to a good piranha family attorney's office ASAP and be fully advised of all of your property and custodial rights!

Then let them file and serve him! You deserve so much better out of life!

It'll give him something else to think about other than where his next piece of infidelity is going to come from! *


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Divorce the toxic bastard and get him out of your life. Move on. You deserve better than this.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

OrangeCrayon said:


> Hey all!
> 
> So I’ve been separated from my husband for over a year now. I’ve posted my story on here. We split because my husband had an EA in 2015 and a PA in 2017. He hasn’t made the move to file for divorce and I don’t have the money yet (I’m halfway there).
> 
> ...



Don't be too hard on yourself. Your divorce isn't finished processing. You are still living through the damage. It's difficult to heal when the war is still going on.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Right now you're in limbo because the divorce hasn't been filed. Once that's done the pain will lessen. It takes time -- sometimes a lot of time -- but eventually it will fade away.


----------

